# He makes me feel like I'm going crazy



## WifeofPTSD (Aug 12, 2016)

My husband is a combat vet . He suffers from PTSD. I can't seem to get used to his outbursts over the simplest things. Tonight it was about not being able to find a screw driver . This led to me being a helicopter mom, I don't clean house , my attitude sucks, and my boys are awful ( we are a blended family ). I have never been so sad in my life and have never been made to feel so useless.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I am actually coming to an end of a marriage with similiar issues. Blended family, explosive wife, boys who don't listen and are out of control. You didn't give enough info, but I strongly believe that my wife had Bordeline Personality Disorder. There are many similarities to vets with PTSD. Do some research.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WifeofPTSD (Aug 12, 2016)

Never posted on a forum . What other information?


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

WifeofPTSD said:


> Never posted on a forum . What other information?


Just more specifics. How often, what are the circumstances. Do you feel like you are walking on eggshells? Is it always about him. Does he make you feel like you are crazy for questioning him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WifeofPTSD (Aug 12, 2016)

Myself and both my boys feel like we are walking on eggshells!! Basically has said that's just him and I gave to deal with it. We argue at least once a week. It would be more but I just shut down a lot . He hates when I do that but when I stand up for myself or the boys it turns into a huge argument where he reacts how ever he wants but I better not dare even raise my voice .


----------

